# can some 1 help me out ?



## paddy (Jun 24, 2009)

heloo guys i need little favor here , cose im still new using Bsd .

1 : [PiuW@bsd-mtl3 ~]$ thats what show up when user login into server, what if  i want to change it into [PiuW@insane ~]$  what file do i had to change for ?

2 : what is best tcllib do i had to install and how ?

3 : when i type ps ax | grep bind there is no bind process running , what should i type to run that bind.

4 : any 1 know software for bsd that can detect DDOS attack on server ?

sorry if i'm asking to many question but i really need some expert help for my problem.
thanks before ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

1. depends on your shell, type [cmd=]echo $SHELL[/cmd] and read the man page for that shell

2. [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/devel/tcllib && make install clean[/cmd]

3. BIND runs as 'named', not 'bind'. Try [cmd=]rndc status[/cmd].

4. net/panoptis, security/snort, security/samhain


----------



## ale (Jun 24, 2009)

1: it depends on the shell you are using
3: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dns.html


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

1) If I read that prompt correctly bsd-mtl3 is the hostname, do you really want to change the hostname of the machine or just the prompt?

3) Do you really need a DNS server?

The other questions have been answered by DutchDaemon :e


----------



## paddy (Jun 24, 2009)

@DutchDaemon : thanks a lot 2 solved
 for number 3 : 
bsd-mtl3# rndc status
rndc: connection to remote host closed
This may indicate that
* the remote server is using an older version of the command protocol,
* this host is not authorized to connect,
* the clocks are not syncronized, or
* the key is invalid.

i got that message when i type rndc status .

@ale : thanks a lot bro 

@SirDice :
1 : yes bro i need to change it into insane

3 : yes so i can easylly change my vhost cose i had 16 ips on my DS . i ussually type ps ax | grep bind then i kill the pid proses then run that bind command again , and now when i type  

bsd-mtl3# ps ax | grep bind
14829  p1  S+     0:00.00 grep bind
bsd-mtl3#

please some advice bro  everythink is ok until some 1 screw my DS with a heavy DDOS flood .


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

paddy said:
			
		

> 1 : yes bro i need to change it into insane


Edit /etc/rc.conf; change the line with *hostname=*.



> 3 : yes so i can easylly change my vhost cose i had 16 ips on my DS . i ussually type ps ax | grep bind then i kill the pid proses then run that bind command again , and now when i type


Use: `# /etc/rc.d/named restart`

There's usually no need to fully restart named. Just:
`# rndc freeze`
Edit the zone file (don't forget to up the serial).
`# rndc unfreeze`



> bsd-mtl3# ps ax | grep bind
> 14829  p1  S+     0:00.00 grep bind
> bsd-mtl3#


Try `#  pgrep -lf named`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

paddy said:
			
		

> bsd-mtl3# rndc status
> rndc: connection to remote host closed



Try [cmd=]rndc-confgen[/cmd]. Watch on-screen output. Put the first half (indicated by start/end) in /etc/namedb/rndc.conf, and add the second half to /etc/namedb/named.conf (uncomment the lines that are needed). Then restart named.


----------



## paddy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all 
problem solved once again thank you ^^


----------

